# Lost Paddle



## h20craker (Jul 9, 2006)

*Paddle...have you checked...*

your ass!! What up Phinny. Gore on saturday?


Phin Diesel said:


> Lost AT4 paddle again... may be in the sieve in the bottom of kirschbaum rapid where I personally placed it, or it may be downstream?
> Please contact me at 303 903 0115
> Thank You


----------



## Gnarcissist (Jul 11, 2007)

I think the rivers dropped some since then. I'll take a good look in that rock/downstream for sure if I'm there on sat

will


----------

